# The 40k Fluff Section Primarchs



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

For the veteran 40k fluff posters, I created a thread to show you how what primarchs you remind me of. This is my list. Please feel free to make your own. But it has to be at least 18. Or else you'll piss me off.  I put you next to a primarchs name because of the way you act or a certain quality in your post that reminds me of them. Sorry for those whose name I have not posted, theres only 20 guys. If you decide to make your own list, you have to base it off the people that post in the 40k fluff section. I encourage you to put yourself too.

I'll add detail later, cause I'm a bit tired.

Horus- Dark Angel
Magnus- Child-of-the-Emperor
Guilliman- Baron Spikey
Vulkan-Stephen_Newman
Perturabo-ckcrawford
Dorn-Androxine Vortex
Sanguinus- Angel of Blood
Khan- D-A-C
Angron-Chompy Bits
Russ- Gen.ahab
Mortarion-Giant Fossil Penguin
Lion El Johnson-Vaz
Ferrus Manus- BOC
Fulgrim-Serpion
Alpharius-Phoebus
Konrad Curze-Gree
Lorgar-Doelago
Unknown Primarch 1- King of Cheese
Unknown Primarch 2- Commisiar Ploss
Corax-WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Also sorry about misspelling. I'll correct it tomorrow. I did this based on memory and quickly posted it.

Make sure when you post small comments of why you put each person for each primarch, you don't make anything overly offensive. Because that too will piss me off. :victory:

Edit: I found both my Corax and Horus.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

You're missing a Corax and a Horus. I think I fail as a human being on these boards, as I consider myself to be more of a Greco-Irish Jaghatai Khan. :grin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

So I am rash, abrasive, and blunt? Eh, I can live with that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lorgar as Doelago is perfect! :laugh:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> You're missing a Corax and a Horus. I think I fail as a human being on these boards, as I consider myself to be more of a Greco-Irish Jaghatai Khan. :grin:


I got 18. I didn't know who to put as Horus or Corax.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Logar-Doelago





Serpion5 said:


> Lorgar as Doelago is perfect! :laugh:


:laugh:

Only thing that does not fit in with him is that he serves the false gods.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

What a coincidence. I play Night Lords as my second chaos army. Next to Black Legion of course.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

*cough*spelled my name wrong*cough*


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Just in case you guys were wondering about the unknown primarchs. The reason why I put the two moderators is because they never post. lol. But they are a big part to the area. I'll post the rest later. Gen.ahab. I corrected it. You guys should post your lists too though. I want to see what you think of each other.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

_"Last edited by ckcrawford : Today at 01:59 PM. Reason: Its Logar not Lorgar, must have been really tired."

if it's Logar, then why in my Codex does it say Lorgar?
_


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

GeneralSturnn said:


> _"Last edited by ckcrawford : Today at 01:59 PM. Reason: Its Logar not Lorgar, must have been really tired."
> 
> if it's Logar, then why in my Codex does it say Lorgar?
> _


Hahaha. oh man, I'm not thinking well, I'm thinking Afganistan. Sorry, must be still suffering sleeping side effects.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

magnus - Baron Spikey
Fulgrim - Vaz
Gulliman - Child Of The Emperor
Mortarion - Chompy Bits
Lion El' Johnson - Angel of Blood
Vulkan - Dark Angel
Perturabo - Jezlad
Dorn - Commissar Ploss
Sanguinus - Serpion5
Khan - D-A-C
Corax - Phoebus
Night Haunter - Gen.ahab
Angron - Unknown Primarch
Russ - BOC
Mortarion - Red Corsair
Ferrus - C'tan Chimera
Alpharius - CK Crawford
Lorgar - General Sturnn


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

May I ask a question? Am I NH because I am a troll? :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm may i ask why Jonson, im intrigued, not against the choice mind, Jonsons amongst my favourites.

@Ckcrawford, am i Sanguinius because of my name lol? ^^


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

@Gothik- Thanks, never saw myself as the Alpharius type. Its cool sometimes to see how people perceive you.



> Magnus- Child-of-the-Emperor
> (Must I say more? Lol, the fluff king, the Librarian. CotE maybe an actual sorcerer.)
> 
> Guilliman- Baron Spikey
> ...


I hope you guys liked the descriptions. I wanted to post it quick so you guys can see. So if you didn't think it was enough, sorry.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> May I ask a question? Am I NH because I am a troll? :laugh:


lol nope cause i just thought it might suit u way you come across lol not a bad thing either.



Angel of Blood said:


> Hmm may i ask why Jonson, im intrigued, not against the choice mind, Jonsons amongst my favourites.
> 
> probably cause of all the dark angel/is johnson a traitor threads you have stuck up for the leigon and primarch and put it across quite well so i thought that guys a dark angel in disguise


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> @Gothik- Thanks, never saw myself as the Alpharius type. Its cool sometimes to see how people perceive you.
> 
> ur welcome just thought it suited as i see u as someone who thinks before he types and always has more then one answer up his sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Im a little bit upset how I never appear on these things I mean you need a 14 year old boy on these things or they go to heck.

Ill list a few and edit the rest in later

CoTE is Magnus as he seems to know everything
thats all for now cheers

Viva las Vegas
Viva le resistance
I just got that viva fever.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww shucks, ck, do I sense a blossoming bromance? <3

Although what does it say when it's a toss up between the pink pansy or the wrist slitter? =D


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Aww shucks, ck, do I sense a blossoming bromance? <3
> 
> Although what does it say when it's a toss up between the pink pansy or the wrist slitter? =D


a new breed of daytime tv chat show host with attitude and 10,000 sons to back him up :shok:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Awwww, thanks CK. I feels all warm and fuzzy inside. 

I will get to my list when I can. Working on some school stuff, atm.
Horus- Ok, lets face it. None of you are that good.
Magnus- Baron Spikey( arrogent and knows just about everything when it comes to fluff so I suppose what arrogance he has is earned. He also happens to be a straight up guy.)
Guilliman- 
Vulkan-
Perturabo-ckcrawford
Dorn-
Sanguinus- Angel of Blood
Khan- 
Angron-Vaz(not sure why)
Russ- Gen.ahab( Because my ego demands it)
Mortarion-
Lion El Johnson-
Ferrus Manus- 
Fulgrim-Serpion
Alpharius-
Konrad Curze-
Lorgar-
Unknown Primarch 1- 
Unknown Primarch 2- 
Corax-

Will get to the rest later.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll duplicate Gen.Ahab`s idea and edit these as I think of them. 

Lion`ElJohnson- 

Fulgrim- Me, I guess. Realistically I`d never considered it but remembering Fulgrim the personalities seem to match pretty well. And for the record, I am NOT possessed by a perverted daemon. 

Perturabo- 

Khan-

Leman Russ-

Dorn- Davidicus40k; Simply because he wants to be mentioned and I have no idea what Dorn`s personality is like. 

Kurze- Commissar Ploss. He is shit scary... :shok: (seriously, I`ll change this. But it`s amusing in the meantime. :grin

Sanguinius- Angelus Censura; I get the vibe of a reasonable guy from his posts and figured surely AoB can fit somewhere else. 

Manus- Chompy Bits; Brash and blunt but with a point. (???) Chompy Bits reminds me of Ferrus`s harsh personality sometimes, but isn`t a jerk or anything, much like Ferrus himself. Also, I decapitated him and showed his head to GFP. 

Angron- Unknown Primarch; He seems to get pretty riled up in fluff debates, despite any attempt to calm the discussion down. 

Guilleman- Phoebus; His posts are flawless in their execution and cover the point very well. He knows his lore fairly thoroughly, that much seems clear. 

Mortarion- 

Magnus- Child-Of-The-Emperor; Yeah, I think this one`s gonna be pretty common. He seems like Magnus in a lot of ways, right down to the fact that while it appears he knows everything, he really doesn`t. Rarely will the great primarch admit it though.  

Horus- Giant Fossil Penguin; I find his posts and views to be very charismatic and persuasive. It is very rarely that I can give a valid counter to one of his posts, and even then it`s only a minor point. Much like Horus, GFP is a difficult man to not get along with. 

Vulkan- Warlock In Training; Burns every topic he touches. Brutal but true. 

Lorgar- Doelago; much the same reasoning as CK, Doelago is a fan to the core, by which I mean fanboy and fanatic simultaneously. 

Corax- Angel of Blood; He is a just and fair primarch whose posts achieve their goal with utter precision and skill. Also he`s a ninja. 

Alpharius- Baron Spikey; Much like the elusive primarch himself, is able to function highly effectively without direct guidance from a higher source. He knows much, is in control but unlike Guilleman is no stranger to thinking outside the box from time to time.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

> Magnus- Child-Of-The-Emperor; Yeah, I think this one`s gonna be pretty common. He seems like Magnus in a lot of ways, right down to the fact that while it appears he knows everything, he really doesn`t. Rarely will the great primarch admit it though.


It's common because simply put it fits him. I suppose he could also be Horus, the greatest of the Primarchs as he is the greatest of all of them on the lists. And when he speaks, many listen to his words.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> It's common because simply put it fits him. I suppose he could also be Horus, the greatest of the Primarchs as he is the greatest of all of them on the lists. And when he speaks, many listen to his words.


I have to disagree with you there. :wink:. If I chose a primarch to represent CotE it would have to be one that was found after a few. Thats how CotE will be remembered. As one of those guys who came during this Heresy Forum's great crusade through the internet and made a difference. 

I had a hard time finding Horus. I put one of the people thats been here for a while but it hardly represents. I almost didn't put him down. Not only does Horus represent greatness in this section (because any primarch can) he also has to represent one of the _first_. Closest i can think of maybe Baron Spikey. But I think he likes the Guilliman title anyhow.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I think everyone has forgotten that Alpharius = Lux , seeing as Lux likes to introduce new, radical, weird and completely wrong fluff with the purpose of confusing us all and corrupting the forum :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Horus- Baron Spikey
Magnus- Child-of-the-Emperor 
Guilliman- Darkreever
Vulkan- Commissar Ploss
Perturabo-
Dorn- Davidicus 40k
Sanguinus- Angel of Blood
Khan- 
Angron- Stella Cadente (when he posts here, he does so to bash the Astartes)
Russ- gen.ahab
Mortarion-
Lion El Johnson-
Ferrus Manus- 
Fulgrim-
Alpharius- Lux
Konrad Curze-
Lorgar- Me? 
Unknown Primarch 1- djinn24
Unknown Primarch 2- 
Corax-


Meeh, I have run out of creativity.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Lux as alpharius, or the deceiver.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Angron-Chompy Bits





gothik said:


> Mortarion - Chompy Bits


LOL, I'm starting to see a pattern of grumpy villains here.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Guilleman- Phoebus; ...


I am nodding approvingly.

Now, for my first order of business as official Ultramarines Primarch for this forum (or is it my first covert and subversive action as official _Alpha Legion_ Primarch for this forum?...), I ask you that you join me in reversing this terrible trend of primarily Roman--rather than Greek--names for the Legio Astartes XIII. :biggrin:


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Horus - TheSonofHorus
Guilliman - Baron Spikey
Vulkan - LTP
Perturabo-The Boz
Dorn - Ultra111 Gen.Ahab
Sanguinus - Angel of Blood
Khan - Serpion5
Angron - Worldkiller
Russ - Commissar Ploss
Mortarion - ckcrawford
Lion El Johnson - Dark Reever
Ferrus Manus - Gen.Ahab
Fulgrim - Serpion
Alpharius - Lux
Konrad Curze -Deus Mortis
Lorgar - Cote
Unknown Primarch 1- KingofCheese
Unknown Primarch 2- Doelago
Corax -Chompy Bits


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, thats cool. I've never thought of myself as a Mortarion. So far I'm a Perturabo, Alpharius, Mortarion. I'm soooo... evil. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Ok, thats cool. I've never thought of myself as a Mortarion. So far I'm a Perturabo, Alpharius, Mortarion. I'm soooo... evil. :laugh:


Aye, heretic. [Insert the crack from a boltpistol]


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a new goal. To make it onto someone's Primarch list. That's ambitious, right? I'M LIKE HORUS! Hahahaha, sweeeet.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> I have a new goal. To make it onto someone's Primarch list. That's ambitious, right? I'M LIKE HORUS! Hahahaha, sweeeet.


Check my (edited) version of the list. :grin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, so far I have been Dorn, Ferrus Manus, Russ and Curze. Do I have MPD? I am confused; none of those are alike. :laugh:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Ok, so far I have been Dorn, Ferrus Manus, Russ and Curze. Do I have MPD? I am confused; none of those are alike. :laugh:


Lol. I know. At least I can be looked like as an asshole. You all over the place. So your like a loyal, mechanical, wolf thats crazy as fuck.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I have mine!! :

Horus- Jezlad- because of his smooth talking personality that enthralls us all and his well proven diplomatic solutions. 
Magnus- Jezlad- His unknown knowledge that we all fear. 
Guilliman- Jezlad- For his tactical and genius leadership that holds together this online forum better then any other.
Vulkan- Jezlad- His sympathy is without question and his determination harder then rock.
Perturabo- Jezlad- Iron within, Iron without. xD
Dorn- Jezlad- His sacrifices much for our Warhammer enjoyment and means alot to us for all he has done for the site.
Sanguinus- Jezlad- He sticks strong to his ideals and protects the integrity of the truth.
Khan- Jezlad- He likes the ladies. (( Lol wtf? haha. ))
Angron- Jezlad- His wrath is great when brought on and his vast vocabulary is powerful enough to deter any and all aggression. 
Russ- Jezlad- His loyalty to us all is without doubt.
Mortarion-Jezlad- He has opened his arms and accepted us all no matter who or what we are.
Lion El Johnson- Jezlad- He is direct and strong.
Ferrus Manus- Jezlad- A trusted friend and companion who will do what is necessary for the safety of others.
Fulgrim- Jezlad- He inspires us all to greatness and to perfect our 40k skills.
Alpharius- Jezlad- In silence, he watches and when brought from the dark his plans solid and well organized. 
Konrad Curze- Jezlad- His punishment of the law breakers is swift and without mercy.
Lorgar- Jezlad- His fervor keeps us far from the road of ruin.
Unknown Primarch 1- Jezlad- He is a mystery to us all.
Unknown Primarch 2- ???
Corax-Jezlad- He silently watches in the shadows to watch for chaos agents who would seek to poison the forums with misinformation and idiocracy.

In honor of Jezlad. (( Jk Jezlad if you dont like. Posted just for fun. ))


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I say we sacrifice XxDreMisterxX to the blood god. It shall be your "reward" for... pleasing the great Jezlad.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jerushee said:


> Dorn - Ultra111 Gen.Ahab


Ooh I got a vote :grin: Why Dorn may I ask?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I seem to be heavily associated with Sanguinius, with a small dash of the Lion, still can't help but think my name is helping me sling this way ^^


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I seem to be heavily associated with Sanguinius, with a small dash of the Lion, still can't help but think my name is helping me sling this way ^^


I would say yes.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Lion El'Jonson - Phobeus, every time i get ready to defend the Dark Angels or our Primarch he's already there defending them with well thought out and well written posts.

Fulgrim - 

Magnus - CoTE, does it even need explaining?

Horus - Jezlad

Corax - 

Guilliman - Baron Spikey, rules over the Fluff with benevolence until someone breaks the rules.

Vulkan - 

Perturabo - 

Dorn - 

Sanguinus - 

Khan - 

Angron - Stella Cadente

Russ - 

Mortarion - 

Ferrus Manus - Comissar Ploss, for all the fanfic he's produced for heresy.

Alpharius - Lux

Konrad Curze - Darkreever, he's nice till ya piss him off then he goes crazy on your ass.(no offence intended)

Lorgar - Doelago, crazy assed imperial fanboy. lol nah but very much like Lorgar pre-heresy.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I say we sacrifice XxDreMisterxX to the blood god. It shall be your "reward" for... pleasing the great Jezlad.


Jezlad would be pleased? O.O lol i thought i would incur his almighty wrath and be smited for my pointless recognition of his higher qualities and praise towards him. :biggrin:

but on another note: I accept your offer and my skull and blood shall be offered up to the Lord of Battle, The King of Slaughter and Harbinger of Destruction and may my bones join the countless others on his great throne and my blood be offered to further enrage his eternal anger!:laugh::threaten::angry:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I hate partially filled lists......... THIS MAKES ME ANGRY!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I hate partially filled lists......... THIS MAKES ME ANGRY!!!!!!!:angry:


You are welcome to finish it for me.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> You are welcome to finish it for me.


It'd basically look like my list. So I'm not finishing anyones. Too many one sided choices then.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Check my (edited) version of the list. :grin:


Glad someone thinks I'm similar to my favorite Primarch! :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Just in case you guys were wondering about the unknown primarchs. The reason why I put the two moderators is because they never post. lol. But they are a big part to the area.


:rofl:

I'm sure i could fit somewhere.  i used to post quite a bit, but i don't have the luxury of laxity and fraternization such as i used to.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Kurze- Commissar Ploss. He is shit scary... :shok: (seriously, I`ll change this. But it`s amusing in the meantime. :grin


lol


Doelago said:


> Vulkan- Commissar Ploss


i would be intrigued to find out why. 


Jerushee said:


> Russ - Commissar Ploss


:goodpost: i like this.
some explanation is in order.  Not that i disagree with any of these, i'm just interested in the reasoning. :smoke:

CP :king:

edit:


High_Seraph said:


> Ferrus Manus - Comissar Ploss, for all the fanfic he's produced for heresy.


nice.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I would be intrigued to find out why.


Just a guess..... you're both black?

@Jerushee, 
Why?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Bump- just in case you folks wanted to see who were the primarchs of
This website back in the day


----------

